# أكبر سفينة في العالم



## Maya (27 أبريل 2006)

*أكبر سفينة في العالم*












Freedom of the seas​
*غادرت أكبر سفينة ركاب في العالم ميناء هامبورغ الألماني يوم الثلاثاء من هذا الأسبوع متوجهة إلى أوسلو في أول رحلة لها على الإطلاق. 

وغادرت السفينة "حرية البحار" التي شيدت في فنلندا إلى أوسلو التي ستكون أول محطة لها في رحلاتها عبر المحيط الأطلسي لتصل إلى ميامي وعلى متنها نحو 500 راكب. 
وستتوقف السفينة في ميناء ساوثامبتون ونيويورك أثناء الرحلة. 

ويبلغ طول السفينة 339 متراً أي أقل بنحو ستة أمتار عن منافستها على لقب أكبر سفينة بحرية "الملكة ماري 2"، إلا أنها أوسع من تلك السفينة بنحو 15 متراً وتستطيع حمل 4400 راكب . 

وأجريت اللمسات النهائية على السفينة "حرية البحار" طوال الأسبوع الماضي في هامبورغ حيث تم تقديمها رسمياً إلى مالكيها الجدد وهي شركة "رويال كاريبيان كروز لانير" الإثنين. 

وتضم السفينة التي ستستخدم للتنقل في مياه البحر الكاريبي  ساحة للتزلج على الجليد ومركزاً للتسوق.*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (27 أبريل 2006)

*حلو قوى يا مايا*
*ربنا يعوضك*

:spor2: :spor2: :spor2: :spor2:​


----------



## جورج كرسبو (27 أبريل 2006)

روعة يامايا

ياريت لو عندى سفينة زى دى  كنت طلعت رحلة  انا وكل الاعضاء

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا مايا على الموضوع
اوعدنا يارب بسفينه زى دى


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2006)

جورج كرسبو قال:
			
		

> روعة يامايا
> 
> ياريت لو عندى سفينة زى دى  كنت طلعت رحلة  انا وكل الاعضاء
> 
> ربنا يباركك




*اى يا جورج دى سفينه تحلم بيها طب دى لو دخلت مصر يستخسروها ويكسروها وبعد كدا دى لو لو لو يعنى دا لو جت مصر تتحط فى متحف وتتحنط مش تاخد فيها اصحابك*


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*انا شايفها, مرت على ميناء كوبن هاجن... جنان بصراحة...*


----------



## ><)))))*> (11 يونيو 2006)

*جميلة السفينة دية زي الشقة عندي بالظبط في المساحة هههههههه:new6: *


----------

